# New Tombstones for 09



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I finally finished off two new tombstones I put together this year. I tried to put a stark aged look on these that I've seen in a cemetery near my house. All of my other stones are darker shades of gray, so these should add a little bit of variety. What do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Hyde was here" - LOL!


Those look fantastic, Spooky.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the carving, cracks and finish. NIIIIIICE!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job, love the details.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great Sam. Wow those really turned out good. Love the paint job. Can't wait to come see your yard in October


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... they will look wonderful in your cemetery!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great finishing work, awesome!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice, reall nice. Love the epitaphs.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

they look just like some of the old stones around here from the late 1800s
cool


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job sam as usual, you have definately got the prop building touch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, they look like real well aged stones.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Great job. I especially like the design of the Jekyll/Hyde stone.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow great stones!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those look really great!! Fantastic paint & weathering. Great job.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very neat. I like them.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I love them! Very realistic, if you ask me! 

1 question...what tool did you use to make the cracks so fine? I use a soldering iron and they tend to be bigger and not as jagged...I love how you've done yours!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work Sam


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> I love them! Very realistic, if you ask me!
> 
> 1 question...what tool did you use to make the cracks so fine? I use a soldering iron and they tend to be bigger and not as jagged...I love how you've done yours!


I used a wood burning tool that came with variable tips. It costs under $10 from Harbor Freight. Just shake your hand a bit while your carving and you'll turn out ok. Just don't get addicted to crack.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They are nice, I like the Black Widow. Never thought about that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

nice job


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow. Just wow.


----------

